# fearful horse?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Find someone experienced with handling horses like that. There are lots of things that people could recommend, but that horse is dangerous, especially for anyone who doesn't _really_ know what they are doing and all it takes is a split second of indecision or hesitation and he could kill you. It's horrible that he's been through such an ordeal that it would effect him that way, but unless you are extremely experienced with handling horses with such severe fear and aggression issues, then you are just asking to get hurt.


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Find someone experienced with handling horses like that. There are lots of things that people could recommend, but that horse is dangerous, especially for anyone who doesn't _really_ know what they are doing and all it takes is a split second of indecision or hesitation and he could kill you. It's horrible that he's been through such an ordeal that it would effect him that way, but unless you are extremely experienced with handling horses with such severe fear and aggression issues, then you are just asking to get hurt.


 If i can getthe halter off.. he can be a pasture puff.I have worked with rearers, flipers and pawers, but they were all halter broke.


----------



## Doe (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree with SMRobs. There are a number of approaches I would try but it's a momentary decision, and it should flow as you get questions or reactions from the horse.

With the right people there is hope. I worked with a horse that had been set on fire in a riot and left for dead in a ditch. 

Some incredible people brought him back and gave him a life again.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Sounds like a page right out of a novel:shock: Maybe it is the Horse Whisperer that you need?

Why did you buy this guy??

What are his feet like if he hasn't been touched, how did they clean his stall out?


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

His hooves are horrible.. 
I bought him because, the barn gave up on him and was going to shoot him.They would use penals and awhipsto run him into another stall so they could clean his. He was the horse my cousin learned to ride on. I couldn't let him die.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Frankly, euthanizing him may end up being the most considerate thing you can do for him. If he is living his life in constant fear and is a danger to humans, then that is no quality of life.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have to agree with Smrobs here. 

Being put down is sometimes a gift.
This sounds like it might be one of those times.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Where is this horse located? State?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Keep in mind because he has been cooped up in a stall might be the cause of alot of his aggression and explosiveness. Can you get him in a larger pen with shelter so he can get more exercise while you build some trust? If so I would hang out with him daily and see if he gets curious and starts coming to you and build from there


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Where is this horse located? State?


I would rather not give out personal information. All i will say is weare in northern state area.
Hes only Fearful around humans and stalls, Hes comfortable in the roundpen till i come near. If i can get thehalter off...We have 50+ acres he can roam with my 3 other pasture puffs


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

dullylover said:


> I would rather not give out personal information. All i will say is weare in northern state area.
> Hes only Fearful around humans and stalls, Hes comfortable in the roundpen till i come near. If i can get thehalter off...We have 50+ acres he can roam with my 3 other pasture puffs


 
Even if you get the halter off you have to have his feet done regularly and checked by a vet. If something happens where he gets injured, you're going to have to catch him in 50 acres of land.


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm just asking for tips. I will be having a trainer re start him for riding if we ever get that far. 
Do you guys think 



 would help?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm thinking that from your description of him that the kindest thing for him would be a marksman.

This sounds like a really unhappy traumatized horse, you may be able to get him back, you may not, you could easily and up being killed or seriously injured by him.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Euthanasia seems like the kindest thing to do for this guy, given your description.

However, if you're completely unwilling to put him down... can you possibly herd him into a larger, safe pen? Make sure the sides are tall enough that he can't jump out and just let him be a horse. Feed him and talk to him, but don't touch him. Let him observe you and make his own conclusions. Horses are curious creatures and he's going to start to wonder about you if you're always there, but not forcing yourself on him. If he's interested in companionship, he will let you know.

Give him a few months to settle and if no progress is made in, say, 6 months... you might have to reconsider your stance on euthanasia. Some horses are just too far gone. Imagine how horrible it would be to live in constant fear. That's not a real life.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

dullylover said:


> I'm just asking for tips. I will be having a trainer re start him for riding if we ever get that far.
> Do you guys think ‪How to Join-Up With Your Horse Tutorial‬‏ - YouTube would help?


 
I think that would be incredibly dangerous for anyone with how you've described the horse.


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Euthanasia seems like the kindest thing to do for this guy, given your description.
> 
> However, if you're completely unwilling to put him down... can you possibly herd him into a larger, safe pen? Make sure the sides are tall enough that he can't jump out and just let him be a horse. Feed him and talk to him, but don't touch him. Let him observe you and make his own conclusions. Horses are curious creatures and he's going to start to wonder about you if you're always there, but not forcing yourself on him. If he's interested in companionship, he will let you know.
> 
> Give him a few months to settle and if no progress is made in, say, 6 months... you might have to reconsider your stance on euthanasia. Some horses are just too far gone. Imagine how horrible it would be to live in constant fear. That's not a real life.


our covered roundpen (what he is in) is like 140ft to the center its 6ft-6'6ft sides with openings all the way around, the gate then the top with lights. Would anyone like to see pics of him? Putting him down is possible, IF there really isn't anything to be done, i just feel he should be given a chance


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

From the description of him & when all his problems started I wonder if he suffered some sort of anoxic brain injury in the fire. That could explain his bizarre behavior. It sounds like he is running on pure instinct.


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

natisha said:


> From the description of him & when all his problems started I wonder if he suffered some sort of anoxic brain injury in the fire. That could explain his bizarre behavior. It sounds like he is running on pure instinct.


honestly He's amazing he doesn't lash out in the round pen because ( i'm guessing" theres room to get away. In a stall on the other hand hes crazy. i mean i would lash out to if i was in a fire and had burns on me. My vet wants to look him over but the only way is to tran. him and then get him i guess because there is no way to get a lead on him. What do you guys think let the vet try to tran. him and look him over or wait till he trust humans?


----------



## Doe (Jun 21, 2011)

The horse spirit copes better with adversity than entrapment.

I doubt very much he's too far gone. Most horses that are euthanised might be too far gone for their owners but not irrecoverable, there's a difference. However when money and human lives are in the balance, sometimes life is cruel. With all the ideals one might wish for, it's just how it is.

Obviously I have no idea of his physical state. However space and turnout is not a bad option. Feet, within reason is not the biggest issue. Many, many many brood mares get no attention to their feet year in year out. I don't agree with that, but many survive. Assuming no laminitis etc then the trim is not desperate given how long he's gone and the state he's probably already in after 7 years.

Space will mean you can earn his trust. Feed bucket as the focus. Set the rules for approach, give it patience and the rest will take care of itself. If he wants to leave he can. Equally you can show him you make him leave if he doesn't approach in the right way. That way no pressure on either of you, and freedom to escape for both of you. 

In terms of the basic approach, Carolyn Resnicks is the easiest for you to look up as a basis.


----------



## Doe (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry still thinking.......

Tranquilliser is an issue of course. Though there are always risks health wise. Sometimes however it works on a flooding basis and the horse can completely forget what was any issue before, though I doubt this will be the case here.

If you think about it, the horse was subjected to pain due to being unable to escape from it's barn. Its quite sensible for the horse therefore to not want to allow itself to be trapped anymore. Hence again, space and patience would be one approach.

The other and more radical approach is to allow the horse to vent. I say this purely for discussion as I have several times, but I am not suggesting it to anyone. This is a discussion forum and so I am discussing methods I use and have used. Safety must always be foremost for anyone. I take my own risks and do not ask suggest anyone else take any.

That said. There is something incredibly powerful about being in a horses presence and reacting entirely neutrally. 

When I get to work with an outwardly 'dangerous' displaying horse I allow them to vent. I encourage it for a moment in an enclosed space but a reasonable space. Like a Uk menage size (typically that's 40m x20m which I enclose with lines or ending to make it 20 x 20 typically) 

The horse can vent all he likes but I keep him away. I don't send him away or round pen him I just hold a neutral stance, swinging a line if I need to. I move in or out as his movement dictates, then ultimately I wait for the moment to drop my body language and ask for calm. Invariably they will. It's dominance in it's strongest form. They have given everything they have. I appear unfazed by it and completely in control, yet totally neutral. Such leaders are easy to follow and trust.

Compare that with people scared of him, keeping distance out of fear, trying to do things to him or capture him etc and you can see how different it appears to the horse.

I know such talk will be dismissed by many as tree hugging, but make no mistake, it's done with power and strength in neutrality. Not hugs and kisses, but not bullying and weakness either.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Doe said:


> Sorry still thinking.......
> 
> entirely neutrally.
> 
> ...


 

I think this is an interesting and not "dismiss worthy" approach.


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I think this is an interesting and not "dismiss worthy" approach.


Thank you guys.


----------



## Doe (Jun 21, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I think this is an interesting and not "dismiss worthy" approach.


Thank you Tiny that means a lot.


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

My vet Tranquillized him to do a quick look over then we took the halter off. Hes in a half-acre of land so he can get away or come by choice. I took pictures of him if anyone wants to see them. we are going to start work with him.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I dont see anything wrong with the vet tranquilizing him


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Pics please!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/wild-legs-=]-93283/ pics r there =]


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

his old barn owner sent me pics of him,


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope you are getting a professional to help you out with this horse. His feet don't look bad at all in the "wild legs" thread - when were they done?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> I hope you are getting a professional to help you out with this horse. His feet don't look bad at all in the "wild legs" thread - when were they done?


I didn't want to be the one who brought it up! Thank you, JDI. He doesn't look 'abused', he looks very healthy and happy... Running not in a round pen.. 

Pictures can be seen here:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/wild-legs-=]-93283/


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry but the pics on that thread, that so does not show a horse who has worn a halter for 6 years straight, or been stood in a stall for that long, he looks well maintained, nice feet, not a tangle in his mane.

Fact, I left a halter on Destiny for 3 days recently, she has rub marks, if he had been wearing a halter for that long you would see marks of some kind.

Fact, Bert hadn't had her feet done for years and if they had been that tidy I wouldn't be taking the trouble to do them now.

Fact, although my horses do shine, not all of them get groomed a lot, and you can see it in their manes and tails, they get tangled.

I'm sorry but at this point something doesn't sit quite right with this story.


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

He was in a round pen. His front feet was done while tranquillized earlier. His back have yet to be touched. He is now in a half-one acre of pasture.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

QUESTION Just how did you get this horse from the old barn to your place? If he is as wild as you say, someone handled him to move him, trailer him, and put him in your round pen.......


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

And you can tell his mane has no tangles how? He really does. AND how do you get rub marks from a lose halter. My gelding hasn't had his halter of in like a year and a half he has no rub marks?


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

Annnie31 said:


> QUESTION Just how did you get this horse from the old barn to your place? If he is as wild as you say, someone handled him to move him, trailer him, and put him in your round pen.......


Panels, open trailer and scaring him into it. Back up to the round pen and open it. Today while he was tran. We used panels again.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Why didnt you just take his halter off when you tranq him to do his feet?


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh, I was imagining much worse before I saw that second thread with pictures. Hopefully he comes around for you


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I see he is a stallion. Maybe that should be addressed & then his training will be easier.


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

Annnie31 said:


> Why didnt you just take his halter off when you tranq him to do his feet?


we did? the vet check him ad gave him shots. and a farrier did his front hooves.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Im not doubting you ...too much, just hard to believe he is as bad as you say and a trailer stayed in one piece to move him......let alone the horse. He does appear very healthy in the pictures.


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

natisha said:


> I see he is a stallion. Maybe that should be addressed & then his training will be easier.


Should he really be cut at almost 16? is that dangerous?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

dullylover said:


> Should he really be cut at almost 16? is that dangerous?


I don't think it'd make that much difference, as long as he's healthy to begin with. I used to ride a friend's Peruvian paso who was gelded at 13 and he was an absolute angel.


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I don't think it'd make that much difference, as long as he's healthy to begin with. I used to ride a friend's Peruvian paso who was gelded at 13 and he was an absolute angel.


I think cutting him would be the best. we have 2 other studs so...i would rather not have fighting.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

In any case I believe you should leave him be for a while and give him freedom and time if he has been cooped up in a stall, and I like Does idea.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

dullylover said:


> Should he really be cut at almost 16? is that dangerous?


There's always a risk with any surgery but places like rescues do it all the time. The blood vessels will be larger than a youngster's but a competent vet should be able to handle that.
It may be worth the risk.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

dullylover said:


> And you can tell his mane has no tangles how? He really does. AND how do you get rub marks from a lose halter. My gelding hasn't had his halter of in like a year and a half he has no rub marks?



I looked at this pic and saw no tangles


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

here is his sister.







she never got that dirty and she kept clean (r.i.p now) but hes always been a clean horse.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> I looked at this pic and saw no tangles


GH, this person (and her cousin) were going to give me a mare for free. Apparently, she was dead broke, jumping, driving, was registrable, and had a successful foal on the ground. Yeah, I wasn't buying it after I heard all that. I offered to PAY THEM to come trailer the mare here. Or meet me halfway. Still paying them in gas. You know what happened? I never got an email back. Her 'cousin' retained the mare. Didn't even tell me "sorry we've decided not to sell".
I don't take this person seriously.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Hmmm. You own 2 studs already and you bought another one? What in heavens name made you decide to do this regardless of the history. Seems to me most would not want to bring a renegade horse into the picture. You must already have a full plate with 2 studs to care for.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Annnie31 said:


> Hmmm. You own 2 studs already and you bought another one? What in heavens name made you decide to do this regardless of the history. Seems to me most would not want to bring a renegade horse into the picture. You must already have a full plate with 2 studs to care for.


Along with an orphaned foal.


----------



## jessicapworkman (Jul 10, 2011)

I didn't read through the whole thread but I just wanted to say that I completely disagree with people who say just kill him. Horses have been brought back from much, much worse. Be careful, do things in a safe way but he deserves a chance. Like I said I have heard of much worse horses coming around and living wonderful lives. If it was me I would try but I understand that not everyone may have the same opinion on the worth of a horses life simply to allow another being to live (I don't mean this in a snotty way, I just understand that I put a higher value on animal life than a lot of people and that people are entitled to think what they wish). I'm sure that quality of life could be returned one way or another even if he is unhandlable without being tranquilized.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

"You don't throw a whole life away just because its banged up a little." - Seabiscuit
That is one of the quotes I try and live my horse life by.

It sounds to me like the best thing to do is give him a very large lot with a run-in shed and maybe keep a calm goat or a very calm and gentle gelding in another lot beside his (but not close enough they could fight). Do normal, everyday things with the gelding or goat and let the stud watch. Also I would put a chair (on the outside of the fence of course) and sit out there with him for a few hours every day. Let him see that when you're out there with him, nothing bad happens. Bring apple slices with you and if he gets close, gently toss one to him. Another thing you can do is use music or a radio show. Leave it on so he can hear it and get used to the sound of human voices in a positive way. Put one of your shirts with your scent on it in the run in shed for him to get used too. He needs to trust people on every single level of his senses. I don't know if anyone else has suggested all these but its what I would do. Also, make sure when you approach him in ANY way, move into his shoulder, walk sideways and do not make eye contact. You appear to be less of a threat that way. Above all though BE CAREFUL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I agree with Mad Hatter. Even if all you do is make friends with him, and he's a puff, then that's better than euthanasia. He doesn't care if he ever has a job again.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

dullylover said:


> we did? the vet check him ad gave him shots. and a farrier did his front hooves.


As he was tranquilized, why did the farrier not do his back feet?


----------



## Doe (Jun 21, 2011)

dullylover said:


> And you can tell his mane has no tangles how? He really does. AND how do you get rub marks from a lose halter. My gelding hasn't had his halter of in like a year and a half he has no rub marks?


Why would you not take a horses halter off in a year and a half? I've seen neglected horses fur and skin grow over halters in that time and have to be cut off, never mind 7 years or whatever.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I am not going to add much to this thread. It kinda smells to me.

But I will say that I was given a 21 year old stallion when his owner was sent to prison. This was a superbly trained palomino ASB parade horse that had been to Madison Square Garden and to the Rose Parade 4 times. His wealthy original owner died and he was left to the stable boy that had cared for him for years. That man got in trouble and I was called to see if I wanted him or he would be killed. I drove 350 miles across the Colorado Mountains in the dead of winter to get him. I had known him for years.

We gelded him the day after he arrived in Western Colorado and I was using him for a lesson horse within a month. He was great. I used him until he was 31. I retired him (not for any particular reason except I though he earned retirement). The next summer one of my students lost her 5 year old gelding to colic. She was devastated so I gave her Lucky. She rode him for 3 more years until he laid down one day under an apple tree and did not get up.

The only consequence of gelding him at 21 was that he had a big crest on his neck and it lost all of its 'starch' and fell to one side where it stayed for the next 13 years.

So, I would not hesitate to geld this one.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

dullylover said:


> right now hes in a covered round pen, he has his old halter on that hasn't been off in 7years.
> any tips?





dullylover said:


> My vet Tranquillized him to do a quick look over then we took the halter off. Hes in a half-acre of land so he can get away or come by choice. I took pictures of him if anyone wants to see them. we are going to start work with him.


So yesterday between 2:51PM and 6:43PM your wild horse that attacks who had never had a halter removed went from his way huge covered round pen to being outside with a halter off and had a vet visit too?

It seems that if you knew the vet was coming out imminently you would not have asked us how to remove the halter.


Does the jumping shot (in the ring) look like the horse has a white sock on the front left to anyone else?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Sad to say, but they look like bell boots.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Sad to say, but they look like bell boots.


I was not sure. I zoomed in but the resolution sucks so it did not help. I do not see that coloration on the other hoof so that is why I figured it was not a colored bell boot.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Pretty sure I smell something.

Those photos do no show a distressed, 'feral' horse. They show a well cared for, healthy and happy horse. 

His back feet certainly don't appear to have been 7 years without a trim.

ETA: And a 17hh black stallion? Hmmm I would have picked something a little less cliche.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

HowClever said:


> Pretty sure I smell something.
> 
> Those photos do no show a distressed, 'feral' horse. They show a well cared for, healthy and happy horse.
> 
> ...


I am totally with you.

The OP also has an orphaned foal supposedly by a very famous dilute stallion, but the foal is chestnut.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

*toddles off to have a look*


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

I think weve been had...or an attemp as such. Too many inconsistancies in this story.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Now, maybe she did get a nice black stallion. But maybe he's not all she claims him to be..


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

LOL and I just sold a freezer to an Eskimo up here.

One thing I was always taught, tell a fib and you can never keep your story straight, tell the truth and you dont need to make up a new fib to cover the one you just told.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes Annie, I was taught that same thing but it was said, "You do not have to have a good memory if you are honest".


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I think several of the OPs threads seem 'unlikely' and am reporting them as such.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Annnie31 said:


> I think weve been had...or an attemp as such. Too many inconsistancies in this story.


I think so too. Looked back at past threads, OP is only 18. Who in their right mind would give a mentally unstable stallion to a teenager????


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree. Something is fishy. I saw the pics before I read about his history. But in the pics he's standing a little close and calm looking to be terrified of people. In one pic he's even running toward the person with the camera. He's hooves don't look bad in the pics.... So she knows someone who has horses and she's making up stories... or she's getting the pics of the net. I couldn't find them on reverse image search... but that doesn't mean they are out there.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

What is a reverse image search?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I think so too. Looked back at past threads, OP is only 18. Who in their right mind would give a mentally unstable stallion to a teenager????


Now I have to go re-read because I am sure some where the OP talked about her husband. And yes, I realize 18yo's can be married but....


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Now I have to go re-read because I am sure some where the OP talked about her husband. And yes, I realize 18yo's can be married but....


I was just thinking the same thing... :?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It was the very first thread posted by the OP. Just doesn't add up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Her husband doesn't like that she lets the orphaned foal come in the house.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I know google has it to but I use tineye
TinEye Reverse Image Search

you put in the image url and it searches for it like when you google something.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

So, OP.....you said you were going to turn him out with your three "pasture puffs"? Considering he is a stallion, do you really think that is wise?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wait, wait, wait...... A show stallion was in a barn fire and turned "wild?" What's this horse's name? If he was showing successfully in eventing, there must be a record somewhere. 
The photos do NOT show freshly-done feet, IMO. Those feet have dirt and debris packed in them, definitely not a recent farrier job. 
I'm also of the opinion that there are major inconsistencies here, and the photos do not show a wild horse. They show a well-cared-for, recently groomed horse. A horse that hasn't been touched for 7 years will not look like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

HowClever said:


> Pretty sure I smell something.
> 
> Those photos do no show a distressed, 'feral' horse. They show a well cared for, healthy and happy horse.


 
I'm glad that I'm not the only one that was thinking about this.

I've dealt with both feral and terrorized/aggressive horses and I don't see either in those pictures.

The fact that he was coming _toward_ the camera at a trot here with nary a hint of aggression in his face was my first clue.









Then, I scrolled down and saw this one. _No_ horse that is as fearful/aggressive as has been claimed will stand there grazing with such a content look on his face when a strange person is standing that close to him :? :roll:.


----------



## pinkyshot (Jul 18, 2011)

Im not saying its true story or not I just like to point out with my camera I can zoom up on stuff and have it look like I am standing right next to it even though its very far away....but it does seem a little off on the story.....kind of sounds like the book and movie The Horse _Whisperer...lol_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

dullylover said:


> His hooves are horrible..
> I bought him because, the barn gave up on him and was going to shoot him.They would use penals and awhipsto run him into another stall so they could clean his. He was the horse my cousin learned to ride on. I couldn't let him die.


You bought him? Or got him free as you later posts say? I think this isn't a legit thread folks


----------



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

I see a lot of people saying the horse in the photos doesn't look like he's as dangerous or mentally damaged as the OP says. 

I'm just wondering how the horse should look? 

It seems pretty normal to me that a horse who has been cooped up for years would run around and eat some grass. I'm not saying the OPs story is true or not true. I'm simply not sure why the photos point to it being untrue.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

To me that looks like a calm well cared for horse. He doesn't look tense or poised for flight, it just doesn't sit right.

If a horse had been shut up in a stall for a number of years, then herded into a truck, moved to a new place, then tranquilized worked with then thrown out in a paddock, he would be on the alert. Add in the fact that this is meant to be a crazy stud and you would not have a picture of calmness, such as we are seeing.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Coffee, for me it's:
- hooves look well-maintained and not recently trimmed as the OP stated (the hooves are packed full of crap, if the photos were taken after a trim they would be clean and simply look like they've been done)
- coat and mane are immaculate. Any horse I've worked with that's been left for any length of time wouldn't be that sleek or freshly-groomed looking. Ever seen a truly wild horse's coat? Doesn't look like that, and the mane is not tangle free and even (to me the mane looks well-kept and even venture to say cut at a certain length - not 7 years ago.)
- the horse looks completely unconcerned and not nervous in the photos. Feral horses usually are more wary. 
- why would a barn fire cause a horse to become wild? If he was a show horse (and ESPECIALLY because the OP claims he's half Friesian) why on earth would the owners simply abandon a (supposedly) valuable horse? (Side note - Friesian X Saddlebred...?)
- If a halter is left on for 7 years, there are going to be signs. 
Things aren't adding up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

